
Delhi Hackathon September 2011 - kingsidharth
http://hfdelhi.in/
======
bilalhusain
need more details on the agenda. who's coming? what's the topic? need a good
reason to spend a fine weekend away from loved ones.

------
vbhavsar
> Cost: Free*

with no corresponding *... huh?

